# FS: Custom George Pope MAG 10 CT conversion bar



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Hello,

This CT bar turns your MAG 10 into a real firecracker, and has been coined "a poor mans 525 MAG"... This bar was bought from George (Gowge) Pope new, and is in very good used condition. The bar itself is aluminum, anodized green, and the two screws that come with it are stainless steel. Top quality item, machined from stock, that fits well. I have it shown mounted on my MAG 10 from almost 10 years ago, to show you how great it looks mounted.

First "I'll take it" to this post gets it, and the cost is $15 shipped in the US only. Payment will be by USPS money order or Paypal. No trades please. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll take it, message me your payment details.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I remember those well . . . Gowge always put tremendous thought into everything he did . . . I miss my dear, departed friend !


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks ADIDAF. PM inbound.

You are so right ez; I owe Gowge it all with regard to surf fishing, going conventional... I was lucky enough to have met up with him many years ago, right when the 525 MAG just came out... He met me at my Daytona Beach hotel, brought out a ton of gear for me to try, and coach me. What a tremendous treat from a kind and generous man. Greatly missed indeed.


----------



## Surfslinger (Nov 15, 2003)

Item is sold... Thank you P&S.


----------

